# More Snowshoe pics



## Gary in VA (Sep 11, 2006)

here they are



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

Photo Sharing - PicTiger


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 11, 2006)

Great pics Gary.  No wonder you got 1st in ribs.  They look great.


----------



## allie (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you for sharing the pics.  Congrats Gary!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 11, 2006)

Damn fine looking Q Gary!  Great job brother!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 11, 2006)

yeah, after looking at that food, I wonder how Dizzy Pig won!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 11, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah, after looking at that food, I wonder how Dizzy Pig won!



He pays off the judges.   


Nea, he is just good.


----------



## chris1237 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great pics!! Good job 8)


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 12, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> nice pics gary.  how'd you like cooking by yourself?



It wasn't too bad... I caught a few hours sleep (about 2) thanks to my wonderful neighbors who threw a log on my pit for me.  And "other" Bill ran my turn-ins for me.  I think i could have done it but it would have been close.  It kept me hoppin that is for sure, but normally the people I have that help me don't usually take charge of the Q.  Only thing is I can't blame anyone but myself.



			
				mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Great looking turn in's.  Loved the sunset pic as well.  I bet it was great up on the mountain....
> 
> thanks for sharing.
> 
> Bill



sunRISE dude.... believe me.. I was awake... well, maybe not exactly awake.. but i was moving around...


----------

